# Black Friday deals on new bow



## pelochas (Jun 15, 2005)

Son and I want to get into Bow hunting. Practice at the range with a Mathews bow at 70# and did ok. My 14 yo son simply cant do 60 or 70# draw. 

Is the Diamond Infinite Edge Pro set at $319 a good deal and set? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Don't need 60-70# draw. 40-50# will do. Look at the Mission bows. I have a Craze and is adjustable for a wide range of length and draw.. Pretty sweet for the $$$


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

I have 2 youth that started shooting this year. Take a look into the Mission Craze. They are made by Mathews and will not break the bank. Think they go from 19 lbs up to 70lbs draw so the bow will fit from youth all the way till they are adults. They also shoot pretty accurate and a lot of the youth that are shooting 4 H shoots in this area are shooting with a Craze. J&J Archery in Port Lavaca is who we deal with and they have been top notch on customer service. If you buy the bow from them, part of the deal is they teach them to shoot properly (which was worth a ton for us) at their indoor range and also make sure the bow is fitted to the person.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

pelochas said:


> Son and I want to get into Bow hunting. Practice at the range with a Mathews bow at 70# and did ok. My 14 yo son simply cant do 60 or 70# draw.
> 
> Is the Diamond Infinite Edge Pro set at $319 a good deal and set?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I found an Infinite Edge on Ebay brand new for $269 delivered. Sweet little bow that is easy to adjust and smooth and fast as heck for the price.

I will second the folks at J&J archery. Good folks there.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Both my boys shoot Diamond Infinite Edge bows. 12 yr old pulling 35lbs and 9 yr old pulling 18lbs. Good shooting bows and very adjustable, made by Bowtech. The guys at Santa Fe archery set us up. Good folks and good service.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I really think you should go to a pro shop for a bow. Getting set up by someone who really knows their stuff is important.


----------



## pelochas (Jun 15, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. Going to Santa Fe or Westside Archery. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

